# Faller axles



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Anyone familiar with Faller slotcars at all? I posted up a link for Vincent wheels' website, and they have some that are made for Faller cars. But what diameter are the axles?

For tomy/tyco cars, the type E rears are the right width, but they only have the real skinny fronts. The Type D's that are available for T-jets and fallers would be perfect for Tyco widepan 440's and all HPs as well as for AFX and Auto World chassis. But if the axle holes are too big like on the T-jets, theyd be useless.


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Faller axles vs. others*

Hi Chuck,

Faller axles are 1.38 mm diameter, (= 0.054 in), Tycos are 1.48 mm (= 0.058 in), Tomy axles are the sames as Auroras: 1.61 mm (= 0.063 in) - all measured at the non-knurled part.

I once tried mounting Vincents designed for Faller axles to a T-Jet (reamed the rim holes with drills of slowly increasing sizes by hand), but the result wasn´t really satisfying: All were a little out of round, no matter how hard I tried...

Maybe O.K. for shelf queens, but not for serious racing! Here´s my above mentioned car (finally ended up in one of my collector´s cases):



















Speaking of Vincent rims on Tyco chassis - I did a couple of conversions using my own (shameless plug - sorry! ) silicones (cut down width):

HP7:



















X2:




























All rear Tires were originally made for X2 chassis, fronts on the VW Caddy are narrow cut LifeLike rear silicones.

Forget those rubber tires Vincent wheels used to be shipped with! They eat plastic just like the newer Tyco rubbish - err: rubber!!! I have parts boxes I stored Vincent tires in which look like the surface of a lake on a windy day! And the "parking lot track" (Tyco straights) that I used to put my race cars on near my home track show deep imprints of the Vincent rubbers!

You can easily adapt almost any kind of slip-on silicones for Vincent rims - or you use Weird Jack´s silikones. He (hopefully still) does nice tires for the narrow (3 mm) Vincents (I use these for most of my custom T-Jets) and his low-pros are great for the wider Vincent rims!

Greetings from the other side of the puddle,

Claus


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Is not the Red # 50 car A Saab Sonett from the 1960's ?



Neal:dude:


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Nah...*



1scalevolvo said:


> Is not the Red # 50 car A Saab Sonett from the 1960's ?
> 
> Neal:dude:


Hi Neal,

the red #50 was one of my first resin projects (early 2003). That´s NOT a Saab Sonnet - it´s an Austin Healey Le Mans Sprite!

Here´s a direct comparison (hmm, the Sonett doesn´t look THAT ugly, now I have the diecast here on my table again...):










FYI: There was a cool story about the lil´ Healey in a magazine ("Thoroughbred & Classic Cars", November 1990), that I scanned and uploaded to my website:

page 1

page 2

page 3

page 4

page 5

page 6

page 7

page 8

And here´s my trial to reproduce the #49 car:



















Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------

